

Coast by Opera - jacobr
http://www.operasoftware.com/press/theprmachine

======
laumars
Their 'corporateness' slider is weird. They're effectively creating 8 unique
write ups of their press releases - which seems a little overkill.

That said, I was amused by the geekier translations - particularly when 'Geek
edition' is ticked and the article becomes a change log printed in a
monospaced typeface.

~~~
smacktoward
It's just something they did for this one press release, not for all of them.
Writing eight versions of the copy isn't too bad if it's a one-time thing.

------
tagawa
Great to see Opera back on form.

------
Killah911
Reminds me of the API article recently on HN which basically argued about how
nonsensical it was to have APIs on top of an existing HTML site since that was
multiple ways of getting the same information and wasteful.

This seems to take that to the other end of the spectrum by actually
communicating the same info in many formats, even to human readers. Great
piece of geek humor here!

------
SkyMarshal
Not sure about the rebranding here, why call it "Coast by Opera" instead of
just "Opera". As long as it's the only version of Opera available on the iPad,
why get cute and dilute your brand.

------
forgotmycreds
Full corporate was a fun read, I saw a few spelling errors but that doesn't
ruin fun for me.

------
CoastUser
Impressive!

------
exterm
Nice idea!

